# new to us whelen 9000 lightbar



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

here is the lightbar we just picked up from a member on here, its an awesome light, last storm my brother was backing out of a blind drive and almost got t-boned by a lady in a lexus SUV, she was flying and almost lost control to miss him, so we decided it was time for a lightbar, lol
here are some pics of it on the truck.

















And a few night time videos.
with the 4 55watt lights on in the back




and without the 55 watt lights on.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I was watching the thread that the bar was for sale in. You got a heck of a deal. I think it would look better on my truck, but makes your brother's look pretty good.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

First Time Out;500613 said:


> I was watching the thread that the bar was for sale in. You got a heck of a deal. I think it would look better on my truck, but makes your brother's look pretty good.


hahhaah i know the guy we bought it from is a great guy, we got the lightbar, with a full set of replacement lenses, two more random beacon strobes, a whelen hide-a-way kit for my blue ram, and a free backrack he had laying around,l for 200 bucks, i cant complain


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

WOW sweet deal


----------



## TLC Snow Div. (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice, you made out like a bandit! I was watching that thread too. 

Having lights on the truck takes a little bit of stress of your back knowing that you can be seen and people won't come flying around the corner wondering what your doing sideways in the middle of the street when your backing out of a parking lot or driveway.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I have that exact bar without the takedowns. They are great bright bars arent they?? I wish I would have went to a full bar a few years ago. Looks real nice on the truck!!! When you putting one on your truck?


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

Trucks looks pretty good considering it was T boned.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Good deal................:waving:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

rjfetz1;500738 said:


> Good deal................:waving:


hahah thanks to you! im instaling the backrack tomorrow, got all the pieces i need to fab up a mount for it.

And Mystic:
it was ALMOST t-boned, thats why we wanted the lightbar, lol this way there wont be any questions on weather or not a truck is out around the corner plowing a driveway.

Sydenstricker 
we have thought about another one, we have been searching ebay for a good cheap one for the blue truck.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;500628 said:


> hahhaah i know the guy we bought it from is a great guy, we got the lightbar, with a full set of replacement lenses, two more random beacon strobes, a whelen hide-a-way kit for my blue ram, and a free backrack he had laying around,l for 200 bucks, i cant complain


I hate you!!!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

First Time Out;500914 said:


> I hate you!!!!


lol most people do


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

heres the free backrack, not cleaned up yet, it was stored outside, im gonna fab the mounts with the stuff you see pictured with it, clean it all up and spray it black to make it look nice.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

did you guys install it yourself .. or pay to have it done ... great job either way ...i have the same bar but 12 heads and duplex alleys w/ rear flasher up for sale ... good pics !


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

groundbreakers;500925 said:


> did you guys install it yourself .. or pay to have it done ... great job either way ...i have the same bar but 12 heads and duplex alleys w/ rear flasher up for sale ...  good pics !


did it our selves, this was a fairly easy install, hardest part was running the power wires upto the battery, tried to hide the wires as much as we could and i think we did a good job at it. also thank you.

on a side note what did you want for your bar, and do you have pics of it?


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

rjfetz1;500738 said:


> Good deal................:waving:


Thanks again i love the lightbar. My buddy is gonna be looking for a new mower next month and said he is interested in yours.

Heres a couple links that might show you what we were talking about

http://cgi.ebay.com/Toro-Model-3085...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Toro-Groundsmas...ryZ50376QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Goodluck and keep in touch ..Jon


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

Quick question, what is the length of the bar? It fits the truck well. 

I also have a Ram and am thinking about a project bar using a Whelen Edge Frame.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

DodgeGuy;501109 said:


> Quick question, what is the length of the bar? It fits the truck well.
> 
> I also have a Ram and am thinking about a project bar using a Whelen Edge Frame.


i believe its 52 inches, didnt measure it but thats what the guy said it was when we bought it, lol


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

DodgeGuy;501109 said:


> Quick question, what is the length of the bar? It fits the truck well.
> 
> I also have a Ram and am thinking about a project bar using a Whelen Edge Frame.


52" or 55" don't remember. I see some 48" - they do not look as good on full size pickups and the towmans edge is toooooo long @ 60". Try to find the 52 or 55" on ebay.


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

itzkcatz;501016 said:


> Thanks again i love the lightbar. My buddy is gonna be looking for a new mower next month and said he is interested in yours.
> 
> Heres a couple links that might show you what we were talking about
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links :waving:- wonder if that will fit on my Kubota........


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

THEGOLDPRO;500939 said:


> did it our selves, this was a fairly easy install, hardest part was running the power wires upto the battery, tried to hide the wires as much as we could and i think we did a good job at it. also thank you.
> 
> on a side note what did you want for your bar, and do you have pics of it?


did you have to drill through the roof .... excellent job ... ive always hated to mount bars like that to the roof . in fear of messin sumtin up ....

$400 for controller and bar .. all amber ..... i have a pic in the ( market place) forum gotta go track it down ..


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

gold pro --- check it out in the marketplace .. i just found it and updated it with pics ..... should be the first few threads ..


----------



## itzkcatz (Sep 14, 2007)

rjfetz1;501366 said:


> Thanks for the links :waving:- wonder if that will fit on my Kubota........


Im not sure if it will fit a tractor, i know they sell huge ones that require atleast 30 hp. They are a 3pt hitch run by the rear pto. My dealer had a used one for 3500 here


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

groundbreakers;501609 said:


> gold pro --- check it out in the marketplace .. i just found it and updated it with pics ..... should be the first few threads ..


nice bar, but unfortuanally im not looking to spend that much on one. thanks tho.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

groundbreakers;501599 said:


> did you have to drill through the roof .... excellent job ... ive always hated to mount bars like that to the roof . in fear of messin sumtin up ....
> 
> $400 for controller and bar .. all amber ..... i have a pic in the ( market place) forum gotta go track it down ..


Also no we didnt drill through the roof, only holes were drilled were for the mounting bracket which was under the weather stripping on the door.


----------



## RMHSR (Mar 17, 2006)

That is a great price for all of the equipment you bought. Just be careful of what I call "shiny light syndrome". This syndrome says ooh look at the shiny lights, I think I will get in their way. I have strobes on my trucks and it still doesn't seem to matter how much light I have. People aren't going to inconvenienced by us plowing. As a firefighter we commonly joke that it would be faster to get to a scene if we would turn the lights and siren off. People don't understand the concept of go right for lights and siren. Instead it should read, slam your brakes and block intersections for lights and siren. Sometimes I just think that the general public has a big bowl of stupid for breakfast.


----------



## DodgeGuy (Mar 9, 2007)

RMHSR;502190 said:


> That is a great price for all of the equipment you bought. Just be careful of what I call "shiny light syndrome". This syndrome says ooh look at the shiny lights, I think I will get in their way. I have strobes on my trucks and it still doesn't seem to matter how much light I have. People aren't going to inconvenienced by us plowing. As a firefighter we commonly joke that it would be faster to get to a scene if we would turn the lights and siren off. People don't understand the concept of go right for lights and siren. Instead it should read, slam your brakes and block intersections for lights and siren. Sometimes I just think that the general public has a big bowl of stupid for breakfast.


Otherwise known as "the mothball effect". I personally hate it.

THEGOLDPRO: thanks for the information, I'm thinking about making a an edge bar into an all LED bar, much like the Whelen Freedom bar. So I can have Amber for the winter stuff I do and Blue for when I'm out working for the counties emergency management agency.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

DodgeGuy;502222 said:


> Otherwise known as "the mothball effect". I personally hate it.
> 
> THEGOLDPRO: thanks for the information, I'm thinking about making a an edge bar into an all LED bar, much like the Whelen Freedom bar. So I can have Amber for the winter stuff I do and Blue for when I'm out working for the counties emergency management agency.


not a problem man, let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

looking good


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Fiafighterdude;502268 said:


> looking good


thanks bro


----------



## JDWalkbehind (Oct 14, 2007)

hey i was woundering how are those i guess they would be back up lights mounted the 45watt? bulbs i think they were. are they in the light bar? And i was woundering could you post some pic's of how the mounts ran to the door. i'm about reary to put mine up an still kinda looking for ideas for it. any help would be great thanks

nick


----------

